# TcArchery Staff Shooters



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery is looking for Staff Shooters!!!!

I'm looking for a handful of everyday joe shooters that are in it for the love of the sport. Each shooter will be compensated for the sales of TcArchery Strings. We do not require you to win tournament but will reward those who place highly. If interested in applying or if you have questions please email me @ [email protected] for more info on rewards and compensations.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Applications will be taken for two week before selections are made


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

im applying for sure


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

looking forward to it


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for a Washingtonian.:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

you going to apply


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

i would but im only 16 and I dont know that many people that need new strings...other than myself lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

All are welcome to apply


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

ok but like I dont want to be a staff and not make any sales... I would feel really bad... Im sending you an email


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its not all about the sales to me its about giveing something back to the archers


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

ok I sent you an email. I have some info in there


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

email replied


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Email Sent.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

email replied thank you


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

Sent PM e-mail didn't go through.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Broken nock said:


> Sent PM e-mail didn't go through.


sent you a email


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*TCarchery Staff shooters*

E-mail sent. Thank You!!!
TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

beergut said:


> E-mail sent. Thank You!!!
> TTT


Email replied


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Email Sent


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

duckhunter808 said:


> Email Sent


email replied
Thank You


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep the apps coming all are welcome to apply


----------



## texan_76 (Jun 8, 2008)

email sent


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

e-mail sent!
thanks
Marshall Willis


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Emails Replied
Thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Where abouts are you located in WA? I will send an Email when I get the chance.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im in Wenatchee, its about 2 hours east of Seattle


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> Im in Wenatchee, its about 2 hours east of Seattle


Sweet, I'm only about five hour drive away then.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool, next time your down this way hit me up and we'll go shoot at something


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

email sent!:shade:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

emails replied


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Keep those apps comeing


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey mailing the contract this morning


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> hey mailing the contract this morning


sounds good


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Just a few questions that I'm sure every one has. In the Email you sent me you said that TcArchery shooters would have to exclusively shoot your strings. Does that mean that every time I get a new bow I have to imediately swap out the stock strings? Just wondering because I shoot mostly Bowtechs and they come with good strings on them so I wouldn't want to waste a perfectly good set of strings. Also how do we know if your strings are any good? Could you send the selected shooters a set of strings to test out before they commit to shoot for TcArchery? 

Thanks, Jared.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Just a few questions that I'm sure every one has. In the Email you sent me you said that TcArchery shooters would have to exclusively shoot your strings. Does that mean that every time I get a new bow I have to imediately swap out the stock strings? Just wondering because I shoot mostly Bowtechs and they come with good strings on them so I wouldn't want to waste a perfectly good set of strings. Also how do we know if your strings are any good? Could you send the selected shooters a set of strings to test out before they commit to shoot for TcArchery?
> 
> Thanks, Jared.


Factory string are ok to shoot, I wouldnt ask anyone to trash a good set, as far as testing my string before commiting, thats why I'm offering 50% off to the shooter that are selected. Good questions sorry I wasnt more clear on these points


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> Factory string are ok to shoot, I wouldnt ask anyone to trash a good set, as far as testing my string before commiting, thats why I'm offering 50% off to the shooter that are selected. Good questions sorry I wasnt more clear on these points


One more question, how much does each set of strings cost without the discount?


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Bump :shade:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I offer two lines of strings a standard and a pro shooters would be shooting the pro's and there retail is $60 so ther shooters cost is only $30


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent Email


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

email replied 
Thank You


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

do u make recurve strings as well


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Irishrobin said:


> do u make recurve strings as well


I can but dont stock trad. matirial but I'm working on getting some ordered


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*staff shooters*

Shot you an email, look forward to hearing back from you.:shade:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

did you send it to [email protected] ? I didnt get it


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

wait maybe I did lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have to get off of here and get busy on some strings feel free to PM or email me with any questions. I'll be on and off all day


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry for the last response all emails and pms replied


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Another Email sent


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

TcArchery08 said:


> Sorry for the last response all emails and pms replied


Not mine


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Another Email sent


got it thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wolfman88 said:


> Not mine


Pm'ed you


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

TcArchery08 said:


> Pm'ed you


 Got it and thanx.Ill be Emailing you my info after a days sleep


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

sounds good lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

alot of apps thank you all, keep them coming and please dont be discouraged if you dont hear back right away


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Movin this to the top....................Bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

keep those apps coming


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

email sent


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

email replied
Thank you


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Sent an email, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

email replied


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

Email sent, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> email replied


back at ya :smile: Thanks!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

emails replied


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

back TTT


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

We would like to thank you very much for the chance to support a terrific product.


----------



## Bowtech0118 (Jun 18, 2008)

Info sent your way. thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*ttt*

Websights going to be down for awhile its getting a makeover


----------



## bandchaser (Mar 31, 2009)

Email sent! Thanks Brian Price.


----------

